# Störe Tot !



## Knetmaschine (25. Apr. 2009)

Ich habe ein problem! Ich habe jetzt vor 2 wochen mir noch 2 __ störe gekauft und jetzt sin die tot.Kann es sein das die nicht so gut waren? der verkäüfer aus dem laden hat gesagt esc sind spitzen tiere.


----------



## herbi (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Servus,...
ich gehe davon aus das du die fische *nicht einfach ins wasser *geschmissen hast!?

der verkäufer kann viel sagen,...ich würde auf erstattung des kaufpreises bestehen,...und wo anders kaufen,...!
diese tiere dann aber *schonend in den teich setzen*,...das heist beutel in den teich und alle 10 min einen halben ltr. wasser zufügen,...das machste min. eine stunde,...!

dann die fische *ohne wasser vom beutel* in den teich setzen,...!!!!


----------



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Evtl stimmen aber auch deine Sauerstoffwerte im Wasser nicht. Störe sind dafür sehr anfällig. Ausserdem besorg dir bitte keine neuen Störe mehr. Die benötigen mehr Wasser wie 6000 Liter!


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

vor 2 wochen mir noch 2 störe gekauft -tot.

...wenn die in Deinem Teich schon zwei Wochen (14 Tage !!) und das ist ne ganze Menge Zeit...gelebt haben....ne....nach zwei Tagen hätte ich keine Meinung abgegeben.....aber so

a) Verkäufer hat recht- Störe waren in Ordnung

b) Lag an Dir, besser gesagt an deinem Teich (Wasserqualität etc.)

c) Störe im Teich- Hut ab- erfordert schon Wissen und 1a Lebensbedingungen

d) informiere Dich gründlich über die Haltung von Stören und deren benötigten Parameter

e) => kannst Du die Vorraussetzungen nicht dauerhaft garantieren bei gleichbleibender Qualität halte bitte keine Störe.

....weiterhin viel Erfolg....Störe sind klasse Sache ! Respekt !


ich gehe davon aus das du die fische nicht einfach ins wasser geschmissen hast!?

---Fische haben ja schon 14 Tage gelebt....kann da ja nicht dran liegen dann wären Sie sofort gestorben oder 2-3 Tage später....aber
die Rede ist ja von 14 langen Tagen also ca. 340 Stunden !!


----------



## lambojaeger (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Hi,

schreib doch bitte mal was zu deinen Wasserwerten, deiner Sauerstoffzufuhr, dem Algenwachstum, dem Besatz usw.
Ist es möglich, dass sie in deinem Teich in Folge der Algenblüte (Fadenalgen) erstickt sind, da sie Algenfäden in den Kiemen hatten? Oder ist dein Sauerstoffgehalt zu niedrig?
Zur Beurteilung des eventuellen Todes braucht man schon mehr Infos.
Alledrdings kann es auch sein, dass die Tiere beim Händler künstlich mit Medikation fit gehalten wurden. Nach einer gewissen Zeit im heimischen Teich ist es dann schnell vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit.
Und zum Letzten: 6000 ltr. für Tiere mit einer Endgröße jenseits von 100 cm ist nicht artgerecht.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

dass die Tiere beim Händler künstlich mit Medikation fit gehalten wurden.

....das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit....kann man nur spekulieren


----------



## Jogibärle (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Hallo Knetmaschine

was mich wundert das die Fisch erst nach 2 Wochen gestorben sind. 
Hatten die Fische äußerlich was ?
Andere Frage, hast du noch andere Fische drin, andere Rasse ? 


gruß


----------



## Black1 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Hallo Knetmaschine

Sind während dieser Zeit irgendwelche Medikamente in den Teich gekommen??

Du hast ja auch Koi, so wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## CityCobra (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*



> Störe sind keine Teichfische !!!


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619


----------



## Redlisch (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Hallo,
wenn ich das lese: 5 Koi, 3 Störe, 2 Flussbarsche auf 6000l und nur 75 cm tief, da dürfte den Stören die Luft weggeblieben sein 

Das Wasser wird bei 75cm auch schon angenehm warm sein und damit der Sauerstoff gehalt zu niedrig bei den ganzen Fischen.

Kein Stör wir lange in 6000l überleben, bitte lass das mit den Stören sein, oder vergrößere deinen Teich extrem...

Axel


----------



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*



WHV-Friedburg schrieb:


> dass die Tiere beim Händler künstlich mit Medikation fit gehalten wurden.
> 
> ....das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit....kann man nur spekulieren



Nebenfrage: Du hast nicht wirklich 30 Goldfische bei 500 Liter Wasser, oder?


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Ist richtig. 

Wie folgt: Bachlaufpumpe pumpt Wasser Berg hoch und im Berg ist ein Kunststoffrohr mit Drainageverteiler mit kleinen Schläuchen im Berg (Hügel) verteilt, wenn ich möchte alle zwei Wochen wird der Teich halb leergepumpt von der Bachlaufpumpe und das Wasser verteilt sich im Berg (__ Lilien, Gewächse) das aber dauert 3 Stunden dann wird der Teich mit Fasspumpe aus Regenfass wieder befüllt- natürlich alles per Knopfdruck. Ja ich bin ja so der Techniker.....ist halt gut ausgetüftelt. Also alle zwei Wochen wird die Hälfte des Teichwasser gegen Frischwasser ausgetauscht (wenn ich das so regele).


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Hallo,

dieses Thema stellt doch mal leider wieder klar, wie manche Tiere ihr Dasein fristen.

So etwas frustriert.

Ob Störe zusammen mit Koi etc in 6000 ltr.

oder 30 Goldfische in einem Teich mit 45 cm Tiefe.

Das alles nur ist die Spitze vom Eisberg.

Knetmaschine fragt wenigstens noch nach dem "Warum",
wieviele mögen eigentlich umbemerkt im Laufe eines Jahres vor sich hintümpeln, bis zum Ende?

Bitte jetzt keine Diskussionen, "zwecks" artgerechter Haltung, etc...,
sondern einfach mal im Stillen darüber nachdenken.

Schönen Sonntag...


----------



## Knetmaschine (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*

Boh ey!

Ihr habt abber viel geschrieben aber ich habe das alles nicht verstanden. Mein alter hat schon seit 2 jahren störe im aquarium und die leben noch. und die wasserwerte sind in ordnung hat mein alter gesagt. Also woran kann es den liegen.


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*



Knetmaschine schrieb:


> Boh ey!
> 
> Ihr habt abber viel geschrieben aber ich habe das alles nicht verstanden.



frag deinen Alten der wird`s wissen.


----------



## Black1 (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Störe Tot !*



Knetmaschine schrieb:


> Boh ey!
> 
> Mein alter hat schon seit 2 jahren störe im aquarium und die leben noch.  .



Wird ja immer besser.:evil

Sorry, mußte sein:beeten


----------

